# Since I don't have any strike-anywhere matches



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just messing around in garage this morning. Using "rbonly" bands which are the same thickness as Theraband Gold. Cut is 1"x3/4", 6.5" long for my 31" draw. I'm absolutely in love with this cut! Perfect draw weight ( I like a little resistance but not too much) and smokin' fast with 7/16" steel. Here's hoping for long life!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shot by the way,just put any match in and try to nick the head for practice


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shot by the way,just put any match in and try to nick the head for practice


I'll do that, good suggestion!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shooting! I found those RBonly bands have a slightly heavier pull than TBG... could be in my head though.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Think I'd need to hang a hammer handle from that clamp .............


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great shot man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ace hardware has Diamond brand strike anywere matches.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

great shooting


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> Ace hardware has Diamond brand strike anywere matches.


_NOW_ you tell me????
I was there yesterday looking for dark caulk. Shame on you for being late with this news.









Just kiddin'

Mike


----------

